
Survey Says: Mobile Developers More Interested in Creating iOS Apps than Android - boopsie
http://blog.smartbear.com/software-quality/bid/211651/survey-says-mobile-developers-more-interested-in-creating-ios-apps-than-android
======
seachanged
I think one of the contributions to the "bottom line" of programming for IOS
is the fact that Apple users are willing to pay more (regard the Orbitz
anecdata on Apple users and hotel bookings).

I'm not as convinced about the asserted higher quality of the IOS apps. I've
downloaded an appalling bad app from the app store, with a bad UI and crashy
temperment. I wonder how that one got through Apple quality control.

